# Otherkin



## Thanol (Dec 13, 2003)

Are they too engrossed in fantasy or sci-fi or are they what they say they are?

 Background info: Otherkin are people who belive they are not human. They say they are reborn spirits who were once elves, satyrs, fairies, dragons, aliens, vampires, furries, extraterrestrial humans, etc. Some belive they need medical attention while other stick to their belifs.
 More at: www.otherkin.net .


----------



## Crimson.King (Dec 14, 2003)

personally i think that if u believe u are an otherkin then u need help. either that or u need to read the bible. it is absurd thing to believe in, and generally speaking i think they probably read too many fantasy books.

[*ADMIN EDIT* by _I, Brian_ - reduced font size from 5!]


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 14, 2003)

Well, I've not heard the term referenced before!

But as a quick note - as with the general policy of this forum, let's keep religion from the discussion, thank you. 

For those who wish to discuss the religious aspects of Otherkin, please do so in a thread I've just started up in the comparative-religon.com forum:

http://www.comparative-religion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=624


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Dec 15, 2003)

I've come across this site before. Personally, I think it's rather sad. I understand that many people feel they are outside of normal society, but the lengths to which some of them go to find delusional alternatives is quite pathetic. Let's face it - we are all human, and that's that. Personally, I think ebing a human being quite the most exciting state to be in.


----------



## Crimson.King (Dec 17, 2003)

*I wasn't referring to a specific reference in the bible. I was just stating that reincarnation is not the way things are supposed to be. So if you read the bible then u will see the true way. I wont speak more about religion, because i guess you aren't religious. But i personally feel that people believing in that crap are wackos. *



*sry       I, Brian for the font*


----------



## Incognito (Dec 17, 2003)

We don't have discussions about religious and spiritual beliefs here, because such views are not simlpy very closely held, but on a site like this, also very diverse. 

Therefore real religious debate would present a device that could threaten to splinter the community. www.comparative-religion.com is specifically organised to face such issues in a carefully moderated community environment.

Anyway, sometimes I think that having a political forum here is potentially dangerous enough - but so far I think the members have handled having it in a responsible manner. If that ceases to be the case in the near future, then perhaps I'll restrict access to that board to members who can show a mature expression of opinion.

As for this thread - I am not keen on the derogatory frame of reference being used. After, that can be used against anybody. Perhaps it is better if this thread is therefore closed?


----------

